# Yellowing on MM and Aurora ORIGINALs



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Anyone ever come up with a solution to Yellowing on either a MM body or Original Aurora Bodies ? From time to time i run across some in junk i get or lot i may buy and was wondering . Could there be a solution or fix to a car that has yellowed ? I allways wondered if since they typically yellowed due to light issues .... would a given light treatment work as a fix ? UV or other filtered light treatments ? Humm just wondering out loud and was curious if others ever tried to figure this out? 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

put it in peroxide and let either good strong sunlight or a black lite hit it for a couple days. Theres a thread on here about this, and it works! Ive whitened 2 AFX cars this way already.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> put it in peroxide and let either good strong sunlight or a black lite hit it for a couple days. Theres a thread on here about this, and it works! Ive whitened 2 AFX cars this way already.


Does the peroxide remove stripes, details, etc.??


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Factory Stripes*



win43 said:


> Does the peroxide remove stripes, details, etc.??


So far all it's done on mine has been brighten them up. I dipped an original AFX Peterbuilt in to whiten and the red and blue stripes came out fine, maybe cleaner. I've done a white/blue Xlerators Camaro too and the stripes and numbers came out unchanged, once again, maybe a little cleaner. The sunlight/Ultraviolet exposure is the key ingredient. You'll see a big change in how white the car was and the finished results. The peroxide and sunlight cleans the colored plastic well too.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

We had a pretty good thread going on peroxide at one point... this year...I think???


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Searched for the word "peroxide"...*

Yields this... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=247668 ... That search feature is a handy thing. nd


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used it a bunch of times. Does kind of affect chrome so remove that. Found no problems with tjet paint over more than a dozen bodies (and the old style guard rail that yellowed as well). I would only leave it in as long as needed for desired results - not a fire and forget process. I think for AFX if you leave it in a long time (more than a day or two) it might affect the paint.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobwoodly said:


> I've used it a bunch of times. Does kind of affect chrome so remove that. Found no problems with tjet paint over more than a dozen bodies (and the old style guard rail that yellowed as well). I would only leave it in as long as needed for desired results - not a fire and forget process. I think for AFX if you leave it in a long time (more than a day or two) it might affect the paint.


what effect on glass if any was noticed ? Gotta dig out my old sun and UV lamp and see what happens to a junker 1st but sounds like a fun project. 

Bear :wave:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nothing much on glass*

Bear,

I've tried it on an heavily yellowed AFX clear box and it did not do much. It does not affect glass in the cars in any way as far as I can tell. I've had great results with Aurora Tjets and good result with AFX. I've found AFX paint to be more fragile than tjet paint so tend to watch those more closely.

Tom


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*yellowing on MM and Aurora ORIGINALs*



bobwoodly said:


> Bear,
> 
> I've tried it on an heavily yellowed AFX clear box and it did not do much. It does not affect glass in the cars in any way as far as I can tell. I've had great results with Aurora Tjets and good result with AFX. I've found AFX paint to be more fragile than tjet paint so tend to watch those more closely.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom ! One less concern then is the glass . Looking forward to trying my hand and seeing what happens.

Bear :wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

win43 said:


> Does the peroxide remove stripes, details, etc.??


Ive whitened an AFX Chevelle stocker, and a Tomy A/P corvette. I had each of them in the peroxide for days on end with no ill effects whatsoever on the paint. So Id say let er rip.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a WHITE Ford GT that I've owned for over 40 years. It was really yellowed and since it has no chrome pieces I thought I'd give it a try in the peroxide. WOW what a difference. Since there hasn't been much sun around here lately, I put it in a clear glass with the peroxide under one of my wife's grow lights for about 24 hours. It looks brand new.:thumbsup:
hojoe


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

hojoe said:


> I have a WHITE Ford GT that I've owned for over 40 years. It was really yellowed and since it has no chrome pieces I thought I'd give it a try in the peroxide. WOW what a difference. Since there hasn't been much sun around here lately, I put it in a clear glass with the peroxide under one of my wife's grow lights for about 24 hours. It looks brand new.:thumbsup:
> hojoe


Hojoe , 
grow light ? They are like a sun lamp correct ? Just wanna be sure . BTW growing garden herbs or the kind of herb Jimmi Hendricks preferred ?:dude: LOL 

purple haze up in my mind , Bear :wave:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

The light is a fluorescent tube light marked Plant & Aquarium/Wide Spectrum. We use it to keep our Aloe alive during the winter months. Who said anything abou herbs anyway?:freak:Come to think of it, that's probably why the GT was so yellow in the first place.:tongue:
hojoe


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Man o man it took me some time to get to this but i did finally dig out the stuff i needed. Anyway i tried just the peroxide 1st for 2 daze...... but no workie. So today i left the GTO in the soup but ran a sunlamp on it in bursts . Well the result was old yeller died ! Yep yellow is gone and she is as white as a virgin bride on her wedding day ! Very nice tip guys and a big time thanks for me !

Bear :wave:


----------

